# Motorcycle Thoughts



## CheezusCrust (May 11, 2016)

This past winter in northern New England had me itching to travel. I really wanted to get out of the frozen wonderland I call my home and travel the vast of this place we call America. As much as my troubled mind wanted to leave I just couldn't leave behind my bike. Riding the mountain valleys and ocean mouths of my state the previous summer has left a permanent love stain on my soul that I can't shake.....
Fuck me, If you travel on a bike you don't know how to work on you will end up thumbing your way when she gives out. This is to say, general maintenance at least. Know how to change a tire with tire irons on the side of the road. If you run spoke wheels like I do you will want to carry a spare tube with you for both tires. Make damn sure you have the tools you need to work on your bike. Above all the golden rule is be comfortable with your bike inside and out. This is old school biker philosophy, Your bike fails, you fail.


----------



## CheezusCrust (May 11, 2016)

Yea any other thoughts welcome.


----------



## creature (May 11, 2016)

learn how to rebuild.


----------



## creature (May 11, 2016)

philosophy is bullshit.

truth is doing.

teaching is being.

learning is becoming.


----------



## creature (May 11, 2016)

So yeah, Brother..

Tools..

Tools & if not Tools?

fucking thumbs & jumps 
or pedals
or feet..


----------



## creature (May 11, 2016)

or Horses..

i dun know a damn thing about horses, except they're illegal if you take them where the actually fucking evolved..


----------



## creature (May 11, 2016)

the white man's horse is iron..


----------



## creature (May 11, 2016)

the flesh of the damned & evil..


----------



## creature (May 11, 2016)

i hope whatever the final death is, that the creatures of the cloven feet run free..


----------



## etpyh (May 11, 2016)

As you said, knowing how to work on your bike is probably the most important thing.
Everything else is doesn't differ from other travelling styles too much I guess. 
But will follow this thread since I am hoping to get a bike in the next months too.
There are also several threads about the same topic, check the similar Threads.

@creature Why..
do you *always* write..
like **that**..
spreading your answers about **several** posts
with half of them being *off* topic
*single* sentences..??
**Use the edit button and write one answer**..
Way easier to read.. 


I mean I don't want you to change your writing style, and am obviously in no position to demand anything of this kind anyways. 
But seven posts, in a couple minutes, without any other answers in between and almost no relevance to the thread topic in most of the posts? Come on, that is a bit over the edge.




creature said:


> philosophy is bullshit.
> 
> truth is doing.
> 
> ...


And what is that even supposed to mean?


----------



## kecleon (May 11, 2016)

I disagree with this philosophy a lot of bikers seem to have that's like you need to know how to do everything yourself to be a proper biker or go anywhere.

You don't need to be some kind of self sufficient do everything yourself guy to travel by motorcycle. I've had two punctures in the last 10 years (70k+ miles) that doesn't warrant carrying tubes to me. I've had one chain snap in the same time and that was right after I bought a bike. I've never had major engine trouble and have riden only older (well pre 97) bikes. Motorcyclists help each other, I've never seen a bike on the side of the road and not helped. Sign up on a forum for your bike and many have a list of members willing to help out in certain areas.

I'm not against people learning to change their oil, chains/sprockets, check their valves, patch their tubes, clean carbs, change clutches, rebuild engines, etc.. but I'm against people not traveling because they can't. You will get by, people will help, you'll have better stories and interesting adventures.

I can rebuild engines, but not at the side of the road. You need to order parts anyway, you need a lot of tools. You can't carry all that stuff it'd be mad.

Everything's on YouTube learn it when you need to know it. That's how I learnt everything for my bikes, I just did it when it needed to be done with manuals or YouTube. Bikes, mechanics, engines, wiring, its secretly all really simple and despite what people think engines WANT to run all engines want to run you've just gotta give thm what they need. Engines are very reliable and if something you can't figure out goes wrong post it online and someone will know. And the fix will probably be either easy or not something you can do with what you carry anyway.

There's not point worrying about this stuff just do it and things will work out.

I carry a chain link, two adjustable spanners, relevant Allen keys, multitool, tyre irons, patchkit, electric tape and spare sparkplug and plug socket. Anything I can't fix with that I wouldn't be able to fix roadside anyway.


----------



## Dmac (May 11, 2016)

I had a Honda cb900 custom touring bike, and put over 45,000 miles on it in 4 years. I got it serviced once a year and the only work I had to do to it was have the tires replaced. I had a manual for it, but never needed it. If you Own an old Harley, then yes you will have to know how to work on it, because they broke down all the time. Jap bikes and BMW bikes run better and longer! All I carried were a few basic tools and a can of fix/a/flat. I did run into folks having mechanical problems with their bikes almost all were Harley's. Almost forgot, I carried an extra, new battery with me on the long trips and had to replace it twice, cuz I ran it loo low listening to the radio at camp.


----------



## CheezusCrust (May 11, 2016)

Hey thanks Charmander, some good advice..
etpyh- I'm going to start a thread for my bike travels at some point, I'll throw a link to it on this one. Right now I'm just outfitting my bike with a packing bar and slowly gathering the few remaining supplies I'll need. Still debating on bringing my slim body guitar, I really really want to have it with me but I need to find a way to pack it on without it acting like a windsail... . I might just roll with harmonicas..
-Yea I have a 02' Harley sportster, It's an evo engine so much more reliable than those AMC ironheads of the past.


----------



## kecleon (May 11, 2016)

Evo engines are incredibly reliable and super simple with next to no maintenance requirements, at 02 youve still got a carb, and its as simple as literally 3-5 bolts (remove airfilter) to get to it. Harley electrics are AWESOME because they're so damn simple and they make really nice easy to follow wiring diagrams and their manuals in general are the best I've ever used.

Oil changes are the easiest of any bike out there. No valve checks necessary. Belts last for ridiculous mileages with no maintenance. Super under stressed engines. They're solid bikes.

I've worked on several evo sportsters, mostly on electrical problems but it's so enjoyable because everything is so accessible and easy to remove and put back together. I don't see much going wrong with it if you actually use it (!!) do the engine oil & filter every 5k and the gear/primary fluid each 10k. And I recommend you a cleanable air filter. Anything else there's a good forum - xlforum you post people know everything about them.

Edit to say NEVER go to a Harley dealer unless it's a last ditch live or die type thing or for a part. Independent bike shops and mechanics are in the vast majority better mechanics, cheaper and way more helpful.


----------



## Haystack (May 11, 2016)

Post of some pictures of your Motorcycle if you get a chance. Sportsters are badass!


----------



## CheezusCrust (May 11, 2016)

Yea I had to weld a crack in my exhaust today so I'll snap some pics as I piece her back together.
Thanks for the tips Char. I'll definitely check out that forum.


----------



## Venatus (May 12, 2016)

learn how to make a diy stick welder using car batteries. it can save you alot of hassle with a little practice. vehicles these days are made to be bought, not to be used.


----------

